# Goats Sweating?



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

There are some questions people are afraid to ask because they don't want other goat owners to think they are ignorant. Since I'm usually ignorant anyway, (according to Terri) I thought I would be the first to question the long held belief that goats sweat.

Just curious how many people have actually "seen" a goat sweat. I've read about it and have had people talk about it but I've never personally seen a goat sweat. If ever a goat was going to sweat they should have done it on some of my marathon trips. I have used them hard in hot weather to the point of exhaustion but have never had more than a slight damp area under the pad when I unsaddled them. Thats not sweating to me, its simply trapped moisture that would have otherwise evaporated without a trace. I'm not talking about normal moisture evaporation that happens all the time I talking about honest to goodness sweat like what a horse does when it lathers up or what I do when I put up hay. I've even wiped down hot goats with creek water to help cool them but have never seen one sweat on it own.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Hummm???? I have never seen one sweat either...Good question.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

I hear and have read that if they are sweating that is a bad thing. Its like heat exhaustion in humans.
Nate


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, I have heard the same thing and even read it a few times. I'm just trying to find someone who has actually seen this happen. I've had goats totally wore out on some very hot days on the trail and still have never seen one sweat.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

My experience has been the same as Rex's. I've seen some moisture under the saddle pads, but that's all. Of course where I live it's pretty dry and if they are sweating it's probably evaporating right away. I know I don't really get wet in hot weather here for that reason. My goats do pant a lot when they get hot. I watch them and when they are really panting, I know it's time to take a shade break.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Goats pant like dogs to dissapate heat. Cold clammy skin is a sign of shock.


----------

